# Rennspiele wie nfs Underground gesucht



## NiklasRi (21. März 2012)

Hi leute 

Ich suche ein spiel wie nfsu ich will nicht so luxus karren wie mercedes oder so fahren, die einfach aber gut tunen können und auf Polizei und so kann ich in den rennen verzichten.

Danke


----------



## acti0n (21. März 2012)

NFS Underground 2?


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. März 2012)

Need for Speed Most Wanted. Das beste NfS ever


----------



## moe (21. März 2012)

Da fallen mir jetzt auch nur noch NFS ProStreet und die zwei Juiced Teile ein.
Neuere Spiele mit Tunig Option kenn ich nicht.

@Katamaranoid:


----------



## Dimkkka (21. März 2012)

Midnight Club 3 war ein nettes Spiel, nur leider nicht für PC


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2012)

Hmmm... 

Shift 2

bzw.

Need for Speed World - Introduction + World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell 

"Normale" Rennen und "Polizeiverfolgung" sind bereits seit 'ner Weile klar getrennt. Und fahren im Team macht m.E. immer noch am meisten spaß.


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2012)

Juiced 2 ist n geniales Race Game und ähnelt NFSU. Hat aber ein böses Manko. Die Steuerung ist auschliesslich Xpad und da auch nur in 3 fixen Schablonen vorhanden. Tastatur Steuerung will kein Schwein.
Also brauchst du, 1. endweder ein Xpad oder einen Xpad EMU und 2. ist eine Software, die freies Remapping aller Controls erlaubt(mehr als wünschenswert). Ich hab dem EMU verwendet und mit meinem Logitech Profiler die Controls nach meinen Wunsch gemappt. Wie gesagt das mit dem Eingabe Support bei Juiced  2, ist eine echte 0 - Nummer und das Game hat deshalb viel Wertung, in den Reviews, eingebüßt.


----------

